# An Epic Revision



## ChrisBird (May 29, 2010)

Hey Everyone,
I made a new style of video for my channel, and put multiple hours of work into the editing and filming, so I would appreciate your comments. Meaning, what you like and dislike etc. Thanks =D

[youtubehd]o7G722i6eGY[/youtubehd]



An Epic Revision Description said:


> Many channel changes.
> 
> The Cubing Community Video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9Tc3Y...
> ...



Yes, transitions happen to early. That will be fixed for next video.

~Chris


----------



## xbrandationx (May 29, 2010)

I like the new video style, my average is in my sig and I've been cubing for almost a year


----------



## joey (May 29, 2010)

Eeerrrrr,,,,yeeeaah.

I see no changes in this, compared to old videos.


----------



## slocuber (May 29, 2010)

joey said:


> Eeerrrrr,,,,yeeeaah.
> 
> I see no changes in this, compared to old videos.



This... I am sub 19 s, cubing for a year and a half.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 29, 2010)

The change was basically making it less boring and rambly and actually getting the topic across.

From reading this and the comments on the video reactions are mixed, but overall people like it. So I'll stick with it, but fix a few of the little errors in the future.

~Chris


----------



## joey (May 29, 2010)

Ok well, that I can maybe understand.

I didn't really like the random "flame" type thing. Also, I don't like it when you cut/switch about while talking.


----------



## nitrocan (May 29, 2010)

My YJ is a week old, and locks up like crazy


----------



## ChrisBird (May 29, 2010)

joey said:


> Ok well, that I can maybe understand.
> 
> I didn't really like the random "flame" type thing. Also, I don't like it when you cut/switch about while talking.



The flames was just the transition I chose, I'll be playing around with them till I find one to settle on.

As for the timing of transitions, they are too early, that is one of the things I needed to fix (as mentioned in last post).

~Chris


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 29, 2010)

I cannot watch it (as usual), because it is not availabe in my country.
I suggest you to not use copyrighted music (or whatever made this video not available for Germans) if you want to reach more viewers.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 29, 2010)

Meh, I barely noticed a difference. However, some of it seemed really lame, maybe I just haven't noticed it in your other videos.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 29, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Meh, I barely noticed a difference. However, *some of it seemed really lame,* maybe I just haven't noticed it in your other videos.



Elaborate please.


----------



## Edward (May 29, 2010)

Needs moar ramble.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 29, 2010)

Edward said:


> Needs moar ramble.



From my perspective, it (my old videos) needed less ramble. So I did that.

~Chris


----------



## Chapuunka (May 29, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Needs moar ramble.
> ...



The rambling is where the funny comes out. However, videos purely getting info across shouldn't be rambly (such as reviews). But blog-type videos become more interesting when you ramble.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 29, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Meh, I barely noticed a difference. However, *some of it seemed really lame,* maybe I just haven't noticed it in your other videos.
> ...



The fire, & titles. This video also seemed to jump from one subject to another.


----------



## Ashmnafa (May 29, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Needs moar ramble.
> ...



From my perspective, the rambling was awesome. I like people who don't feel uptight in front of a camera, I'd rather watch someone who is loose and rambles.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 29, 2010)

Yes said:


> I cannot watch it (as usual), because it is not availabe in my country.
> I suggest you to not use copyrighted music (or whatever made this video not available for Germans) if you want to reach more viewers.



That is why I made this channel, if you are interested. Just a channel for my vids without the music.

http://www.youtube.com/user/MDudeInternational

The video is currently uploading.

As for being uptight infront of the camera, I'm working on it. If all goes well I will be as loose as in a blog video, but with the fancy editing and lack of boringness.

Just this being the first one I got a little tense.

~Chris


----------



## oprah62 (May 29, 2010)

it seems similar


----------



## ChrisBird (May 29, 2010)

Ok, so from reading comments on YT and here as well as my own opinions here is what I need to change. If I am missing anything that you think should be edited let me know.

List of changes:
Less monotone
Fix transitions
More personality in the videos

~Chris


----------



## musicninja17 (May 29, 2010)

Only one question chris....what's the name of the song?

Maybe just stick with no transition for the cuts....take a look at Harris Chan's videos....kinda like that...


----------



## spunkymp4 (May 29, 2010)

I like the new video style. I also don't mind the rambling, but I guess you will still ramble on your ChrisBird1313 channel. Here a list of personal suggestions that I believe would make the new video style better.
-The flames are unnecessary and look cheesy.
-The intro is a tad too long, and quite boring.


----------



## blakedacuber (May 29, 2010)

lot better than some older vid although i think you should still ramble buut maybe not as much as for the flames their ok i guess but as you said your going to change the around so thats good


----------

